# Starting on 2012 projects



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

2012 will see Eerie Manor get a make over. For the past several years we've done a traditional cemetery scene in the front yard and it has evolved nicely. We're breaking from tradition next year, and going with a different front yard theme. It's a small space so we can detail it pretty heavily. The centerpiece will be a coven of three witches. Current plans are for two of them to be animated, with a third one as a static prop. I'm drawing heavily from Spider Rider's witches and also from my own scare f/x stirring witch. I've started on the armatures for two of them. I'm using the adjustable pvc spider joints from Spider Hill Prop Works. The first one will be a static prop that will hold a spell book. The adjustable joints allow for a lot of flexibility when it comes to positioning the arms. The mask and hands are from Darkside Studios and is called "Cackle".


















The second one will have her head move back and forth by use of a vent motor. I made a double spine (ala scare f/x) to which I'll fasten a piece of angle stock which will support the motor. I have my concerns about the ability of these little vent motors to move a heavy mask, so i'm using a lighter mask that I've had for years. This witch will also be holding a skull or basket of bones in one hand and a rat in the other.




























The third witch will be stirring a cauldron. I'll be using my existing stirring witch prop that I made a few years ago from scare f/x plans. Time permitting I may go with even a fourth witch and animate her somehow. Hoping to have the motor and linkage hooked up before Christmas and will then start dressing them. The stirring witch is packed away in the garage so I'll tackle her in the spring. Lots more to come so I'll post periodic updates. I've never started this early before and it's kind of fun having H'ween projects to work on over the cold, snowy months.


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks very promising, good luck with project.
You seem to have a good start already, at this rate you might be done before easter!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks! We have a lot of plans for this scene and are mapping out small details as well as larger components, including some trees and stumps which I'll likely end up making based on projects others have done. I figure the more I can get done over the winter, it frees up time in the summer when I'm too busy to work on stuff. Hoping to get a lot of the bigger things done before May.
The cemetery is going to be moved to the back yard as the exit scene, so we won't lose that. The rest of the walk through also gets a redux as well. Should be fun!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'll have to keep an eye out for your updates. I'm planning on redoing our witch this year, and maybe I'll borrow an idea or two from you.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Spooky1 said:


> I'll have to keep an eye out for your updates. I'm planning on redoing our witch this year, and maybe I'll borrow an idea or two from you.


Sounds good! Maybe we can trade ideas. Lord knows I'm always in need of some!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm glad your cemetery is not going away - it's always a yearly favorite of mine.

Not that you were asking for input, but I think a grouping of three witches will be more visually appealing than four, so if you don't get a fourth witch done, it will be all good

Our witch remake might indeed look a lot like yours:jol:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> I'm glad your cemetery is not going away - it's always a yearly favorite of mine.
> 
> Not that you were asking for input, but I think a grouping of three witches will be more visually appealing than four, so if you don't get a fourth witch done, it will be all good
> 
> Our witch remake might indeed look a lot like yours:jol:


Always appreciate input! I was thinking the same about the fourth witch. Too many hags just doesn't look good Plus it'll save me some time, and expense buying another mask, etc..

We could never let the cemetery go! We'll be able to move it to a bigger space and have a lot of the same details, just as a scene people walk past as they leave the haunt.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm looking forward to seeing how these come up as well. I'd love to include a witch (or two) for next year as well.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looking great so far! I just received some Spider Hill joints in the mail and I have the same Cackle mask so I might have to follow your example!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

How about one of your witches holding a book of spells, maybe with a head and hand moving back and forth across the page as though she was reading the spell to her cohorts.
I didn't mean this as a fourth witch, but as an alternate to the one holding a skull or rat, though she could have a skull hanging from a rope type belt, and maybe with a rat, a cat, or a raven on her shoulder. The cat could hiss at certain parts of the spell, or the raven could caw occasionally.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

The witches are looking great! After watching one girls reaction to the witches this year, I really want to add more to my scene too. I like the mushroom ideas you had and will be watching closely to "reference" more ideas from this thread


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

This...is...gonna....be....good!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

I just saw this on the scare factory site. This is a double pamper scare!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Spider Rider said:


> I just saw this on the scare factory site. This is a double pamper scare!
> Witches Cauldron w lunging character - YouTube


The price tag was a double pamper scare too!!


----------



## Hellbilly (Nov 5, 2010)

Sounds like a great display....The armature with the humped back ought to look really cool. Will be ordering some of those joints myself.


----------

